# Keep calm and carrion...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a view I've had around here a time or two. Don't particularly care for it. Neither do the Guineas.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The only time we see it around here is when a neighboring farm has a cow that doesn't get buried right away or a dead deer in the woods.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least they're not black headed vultures. Nasty, critters those.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's all in the temperament, the ones around here are fairly shy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The black headed vultures will attack live animals. TN was having quite a problem with them killing cattle. I think I read FL is now having problems with them.


----------

